# Best Gaming Headset under $50?



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello TSF,

I've been looking around for headsets under $50, and I've come to find the Plantronics 367, Creative Fatal1ty, and the Sennheiser HD202, if there are any other headsets I should know about, please do tell! Comfort is a MUST, as I stay up for long periods at night.

I've also read many suggestions about getting quality, STEREO headphones, and picking up one of these:
Zalman ZM-MIC 1 High Sensitivity Headphone Mic | Canada Computers

I hope you guys can help give me some wisdom on deciding which to choose.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Bump..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As I know you'll keep bumping until you get some sort of response, let me say that I don't often use headphones and none of the models you have listed. And whenever you ask opinions of hardware, you will typically get a different opinion from everyone that replies. Your best source of information is customer reviews from sites such as newegg, Amazon, CNet, etc.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I understand, but all the reviews are equally balanced.. 

I guess no one here has used those headphones before :c


----------



## JenSlade (Jan 30, 2011)

ive had good luck with plantronics headsets, clear sound, great mics but as far as comfort well everyones head is shaped different and everybody prefers a different feel

For comfort your best bet is to try them on and see which fits best...

I know most the time they are packaged and you cant really try them on but some stores let you and alot of times they have demos to try on


----------



## hsb250 (Mar 28, 2011)

I personally like the logitech G930 Gaming Headphones in the $100 price range and for around $50 you should probably get the Ear Force X11... again just personal preference though.


----------

